# Adding Refrigerant



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

My a/c has been performing poorly lately. Regardless if I'm in traffic or on the freeway, the vent temp is around 70 degrees with the thermostat cranked all the way down and re-circ turned on. The aux fan turns on when the a/c is on so I know that's not the problem. I want to add some refrigerant to see if that will help but where is the low pressure fitting on a '97 540i/6? I think it's the one right behind the rt headlight but want to make sure. :dunno: 
Thanks.


----------

